# Creating a tribal beat...out of a paper towel roll.



## tzilla (Jun 10, 2021)

one reason I encourage my students to create and play with their own sounds is to pay attention to the elements of orchestration and arrangement, how parts fit together, how instruments mix and fill out the spectrum. The sounds I recorded are very simple. The idea was to figure out how to take this simple empty paper towel roll <thonk!> and see if I could build a rhythm and parts across the frequency spectrum that work, with minimal processing, see what happens.


----------

